# Midwest Sportsman 11 Threads deep



## hogwild (Dec 5, 2005)

Just curious if anyone has heard about any answers to the thread that is now 11 deep? The thread that is locked. Surely somebody has been able to obtain answers by now from a MWS representative. Any MWS representatives on here?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope. No answers that I know of. 

Good luck in your search and I'd again suggest contacting them (MWS) directly.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

As stated before , if you have questions and would like answers , follow through with the right way to do so . I said that I would gladly help you out , but obviously , you are just wanting to start trouble here . I suggest that you either take care of this the right way or move on . Theres no since in you *hiding* on here if you say that we know each other .


----------



## hogwild (Dec 5, 2005)

I have contacted them directly. And if you read the thread, you will see that they didnt provide the answers. As for moving on Phil. I am moving on. However I may have left something behind. Money. Thats right MWS may owe money to myself among other individuals, and I dont know how else to get the answer to the questions. MWS wont answer the question. Just a simple question, Was this the same "Gary Hill"? I would spend more for an attorney than I would gain, but it appears that would be the only way of finding out.

Phil, did you forget about this reply that you sent to me via one of the many Private Messages we had? You said you were going to look into this........

"*As for the issue with about Gary Hill & his partner* . I agree that an answer needs to be addressed . I am not in the best position to address this issue because I dont have the facts straight myself . I would definatly like to know the answer myself . As far as the director of the Ceasers Creek division . If he was aware of this before the classic , he should have taken care of it . I know that I personally look into all of my members backgrounds fishing wise . I like to keep up on them to see how well they do in other tournaments and reconize them when they do good . It helps me keep a tab on issues like this one on my end also . 

As far as my issues with this past years classic in all the other aspects , I will say that I am 90% comfortable with the answers I recieved . On anouther note , some of the things I had a problem with were petty and I see where I was wrong . I quess after going to the 2004 classic , I just saw to many changes that I felt uncomforable with at first .I plan on sticking it out this season with Midwest to see if they fix the problems . If not , I will be definatly looking into anouther circuit , possibly even my own trail or join in anouther Ohio based circuit .* I will try to get answers on the issues you have addressed . I do believe that if they placed a 2 year rule in effect , alot of people should be compensated . This circuit is set up for the average weekend angler , meaning amature ! This issue definatly needs to be resolved ." *


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I'm sorry you didn't get your answers to your satisfaction, or whatever monies you say you're missing. I'm not passing any judgements on anyone, either way, and the only reason I responded was so that this thread didn't deteriorate like the other and get closed.

I hope you get your answers and money back, but the ownership of OGF really has nothing to do with it. You wouldn't go to Wendy's and complain that your food from McDonald's was bad, would you?

Just trying to keep it civil, hogwild. I really do hope you get answers...


----------



## hogwild (Dec 5, 2005)

No deterioration on this end. No name calling, just looking for answers. 
I understand the position and appreciate the open forum.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No problem man...


----------



## hogwild (Dec 5, 2005)

From: Fishin._om


Hogwild --
This is the first we have heard about this guy and the 2004 classic --
this will be checked out with BASS.

We depend on the local directors and members in their division to screen their members, and if he fished in 2004 he slipped by everyone. If he lied about the 2-year rule on his 2004 membership form (it's in the rules on the membership form) then he clearly cheated, and we'll consult our lawyers to see what we can done about it.

As far as 2005 he was legal. The 2-year rule was in effect.

We apologize for any misunderstanding about this.

Gary Bailey, Midwest Sportsman


----------



## hogwild (Dec 5, 2005)

I have yet to see any membership form with a 2 year rule on it from the year 2004-2005. Not to say there isnt one. I do have to give Mr. Bailey the benefit of the doubt and say that maybe he didnt understand what was being said all along. However if he didnt, he wasnt listening very close. Lets see what comes of this. 
He has pretty well acknowledged this is the same guy. That is an assumption on my part.

If he cheated in 04, wouldnt that have made him ineligible in 05?

What a mess...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hogwild, Lets put this to bed here. I have received a few PM's about this and as you know no one on here can answer your question. Again, take it up with MWS. As you can see they made the decission that said he was legal. That about ends it here. This thread is closed. If you still insist on more answers you'll have to go to them.


----------

